# Authenticity Check - br-03-92



## WazzatheN (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi there,

I am interested in this watch but how can I be sure of its authenticity?

Serial Number: br-03-92-div-00334




























Compare to the video and pictures online, the only difference seems to be the screw at the bottom right

Thank you for helping a lost beginner!


----------



## WazzatheN (Mar 9, 2019)

I would say it's a fake. 
The back doesn't have the 4 screws


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

100% fake. Not only is the case back suspect, the date is incorrect color and alignment.

Also consider if it has box, papers or purchase receipt. What is the history and how much do you know about the seller.


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

It seams it must be fake but it’s nice, the brushing on the buckle looks sub b&r standard.


----------



## TimeLord77 (Jan 14, 2019)

Extremely fake

Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Fake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheapy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for this post. I know it is 3 years old, but it solved the mystery of a watch I just bought at a pawn shop. Can't believe I didn't find this post sooner. Blue version with the same serial number.


----------

